# Jamón on Dragon's Den



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Some of you may have seen this when it first came out
This guy goes on Dragon's Den and says he wants to save Iberian pig because the acorns that they feed on are running out. He's made a feed to replicate the acorns and that's his product. Apart from not having a very good set up, nobody seems to realise that the thing that sets pata negra apart from other hams is the very fact that they are not fed on anything else but acorns. The minute you use anything else it's not Pata Negra.
Seems like a nice person, but hasn't got a clue!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

GM atrificial ORGANIC acorns... secret recipies lodged in a solicitors safe... lets see if it works and if it does "happy days" i have heard it all now! If acorns are really going to become extinct then.. ermm maybe plant more trees? Or am i missing something?

For god sake, the reasson this Jamon is so expensive is because its natural feed etc etc etc.

Amazing what people think of during a holiday to salamanca!


----------

